# AZO and Bfing??



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a nasty UTI and I am in pain!! DH brought home some AZO Cranberry... the one that helps you maintain a healthy UT. It also came w/ the AZO Standard Maximum Strength tablets. Are either of these ok to take while nursing???

The active ingredient in the AZO Standard is Phenazopyridine Hydrochloride 97.5 mg and you're suppose to take 6/day.

The AZO Cranberry is just vitamin c cranberry powder concentrate, and l. sporogenes so I assume that one is fine.

TIA mamas!!!


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Lactmed says not to with Azo standard. Hale's may have something else to say.
It says:
The safety of phenazopyridine is not established in infants or during breastfeeding. Because it can cause methemoglobinemia, sulfhemoglobinemia, and hemolytic anemia, it should be avoided while breastfeeding, especially with an infant under 1 month of age or with G-6-PD deficiency.


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you! I think that totally makes sense... If its something that will stain things with my urine, I'd imagine it's bad for bfing. I went ahead and took the cranberry one and it has made a huge difference!!


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Good!
I was surprised to see that it was not recommended myself.


----------

